# How do you discipline a kitten??



## MrsHolkie25 (Sep 3, 2012)

My kitten is almost 11 weeks old and loves to run around playing and pouncing he has tonnes of energy but this week he has been literally pouncing at everything and biting too he pounces at me and my husband's hands just when we're sitting on the sofa and tries to bite our wrists and fingers also when you got to stroke him he goes to nip you he also has a tendency to grab our legs when we're walking and his making big scratches on my 3yr old lb's legs when we first got him he was very playful but no biting or scratching and would be happy to be picked up and cuddled but barely lets me touch him at the moment not sure why his gone like this and also not sure what to do when he bites as "No Sunny" isn't working and when I pick him up and put him on the floor if his pounced at me on the sofa he just comes back and does it again!!
Any suggestions please I really don't want him to do it to other people especially kids when they come over and want him to stop doing it with us and our son x


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Been there and it hurts!
Gets toys on strings (da bird etc) and play lots with those, not hands!
You say when you stroke he nips? It could be that he's overly stimulated? I know when Geoffrey is getting to the nipping stage when I stroke because his back muscles twitch... That's my que to stop and leave him be.
Hope your kitty settles down for you.


----------



## MrsHolkie25 (Sep 3, 2012)

He has lots of toys balls, laces etc he his nipping constantly and don't want to end up with a cat you can never touch if that makes sense x


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I must have been very lucky with my kitten Nemo..he is around 7 months now and he has never bitten any of us he just licks us all to death...Ive never allowed him to play with our hands and even if he does go to play with them his claws are always in and all we feel are soft paws,Im wondering will this ever change as I know cats get overstimulated and bite when they have had enough of being stroked etc.,but so far he has never even attempted to nip us....I suggest when he bites that you blow gently on his face and say no and leave him alone for few minutes, to make him understand this is not nice.

Unfortunately kittens do pounce at feet and legs. This will eventually pass as kittens grow up fast. Ive never had this problem either with my kitten Nemo but my older cat used to do it alot also used to bite alot..he will still nip us if we stroke him too much..We were always very careful walking past him as he would make a grab of your feet, but eventually he grew out of it, which your kitten will do too..


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a phase. They grow out of it. But till then, just tired him up with lots of active playing, something like Da Bird help to burn his energies and his hunting instincts.


----------



## MrsHolkie25 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll try the blowing on his face thanks x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

HI, this sounds like typical kitten antics, One thing you def dont want to do is to smack him in any way, we had this with one of ours and we used to touch him on his nose with index finger and firmly say NO to him, this did seem to help, but the good news is most kittens do grow out of this..........good luck with him.............Chris


----------



## MrsHolkie25 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd never smack him have tapped his nose he just goes for me :/ x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, he would. DOn't tap his nose - it's a very sensitive place for a cat and it will hurt - I would hit back too if someone did that to me. Blow him gently n his face or walk away and ignore him - if he is really getting on your nerves give him a short time out. The effort you put in now will reap dividends in the future.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It's tough when they are hyper like this, and even more so when you have young children around who may get hurt. But please don't despair or give up on him, he is learning and WILL grow out of this stage. Try and stay calm and distract him with suitable toys if he jumps on you or hubby.
Lots of structured play time will help, the rod toys people talk about above are great for keeping your hands safe. Cheap laser pens from Ebay are FANTASTIC....you can sit still on the sofa and literally give the kitten the runaround...up and down the room...till he is tired out.
I also found that when mine were young, feeding dry food seemed to make them more hyper...I think they react to the grains. So try feeding him a good high protein wet food or even some chunks of meat or a raw chicken wing.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Do what YOU think is right.

I have tapped mine firmly on the top of their head before, I raise my voice when they are doing something naughty or change the tone when they have disappointed me just like I would when talking to a human. A water spray has seen popular use here, but others think it is mean.
My cat now knows when he is doing something I disprove of as when I call his name he will answer with a tone very much like a child would and almost says "what?" in that innocent but agitated kind of way. It's sort of cute.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

No in cat language is hissing at them with meaning. You will find what ever they are doing they will stop straight away. If you have a stubbon one then grab the loose skin on the back of the neck and hiss in there face then let go. In time they learn that if you hiss it means NO! This way you are not causing them any pain, and only doing what there mum or other cats would do when they want them to stop.

Good luck

Blessed Be


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MrsHolkie25 said:


> My kitten is almost 11 weeks old and loves to run around playing and pouncing he has tonnes of energy but this week he has been literally pouncing at everything and biting too he pounces at me and my husband's hands just when we're sitting on the sofa and tries to bite our wrists and fingers also when you got to stroke him he goes to nip you he also has a tendency to grab our legs when we're walking and his making big scratches on my 3yr old lb's legs when we first got him he was very playful but no biting or scratching and would be happy to be picked up and cuddled but barely lets me touch him at the moment not sure why his gone like this and also not sure what to do when he bites as "No Sunny" isn't working and when I pick him up and put him on the floor if his pounced at me on the sofa he just comes back and does it again!!
> Any suggestions please I really don't want him to do it to other people especially kids when they come over and want him to stop doing it with us and our son x


You could try a plant spray - not on full jet, but enough so he can feel it. It won't hurt him, but most cats don't like getting wet, and it will give him something else to think about when he has to start licking himself. My guess is that he will grow out of it.


----------



## MrsHolkie25 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've actually used the water spray its not a huge amount but does stop him although the blowing in his face has worked too but have been making time for structured play with him bought one of those fishing rod style hanging toys and he loves it! Goes wild with it has a mad 15-30 min play and then sleeps so now he goes for that instead of us it takes a bit of time but we are moving in the right direction thanks for all the advice x


----------



## dawnrosie (Oct 7, 2012)

Im having the same problem with my 8 week old Charlie, it seems im always telling him No and never getting any quality time just stroking him, he too has plenty of toys and i also dont do hand playing with him but my hands are so sore from his constant bites and scratches. He not an aggressive kitten and can be cuddly but if he settles on my lap i of course want to stroke him but he will just turn round and bite in play. Ill try the hissing thing and see if that helps


----------

